# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قرارداد برنامه نویس با شرکت نرم افزاری

## HadiVB

:متفکر: من این تاپیک رو تا به حال 4 بار ایجاد کردم ولی نمی دونم چرا ناپدید می شه
در هر حال خیلی فوری است لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## AfshinBarnamenevis

شما کارفرما هستید یا کارمند؟

چه نوع قراردادی نیاز دارید؟

----------


## HadiVB

کارمند
چه فرقی می کنه قرارداد فی مابین هر دو نفر (مدیر شرکت کامپیوتری و برنامه نویس) بسته می شه بنابر این باید متن قرارداد یکی باشه نه قبلا ها که این طوری بود حالا دیگه خبر ندارم.

نوعش هم =>قرار داد نوشتن پروژه و محتوی ضوابط همکاری و چگونگی توزیع پول بین برنامه نویس و شرکت.

----------


## HadiVB

یعنی هیچ کس تا به حال قرار داد نبسته

----------


## HadiVB

با تشکر از جواب عالی شما

----------


## whitehat

چند نمونه قبلا گذاشته شده،تاپیک زیر را ببنید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=138986
وقتی پست شما حذف میشه دلیل ذکر میشه پس بهتره به موارد ذکر شده عمل کنید

----------


## HadiVB

عزیز دل جان دل whitehat به نظرت من می تونم  این قرار داد را برای این که بتونم در یک شرکت نرم افزاری شروع به کار کنم و یک برنامه برای شان بنوسیم استفاده کنم 
اینکه هیچ حرفی از چگونگی تخصیص مبلغ کارمزد برنامه نویس و در صد شرکت برای بازار یابی و... نوشته نشده

ولی من مطمئنم که تاپیک ایجاد شد و بعدش هم توی لیست نبود چه برسته که دلیلش ذکر شده باشد

----------


## omidhdl

دوست عزیر
ما معمولا چند گونه قرارداد داریم که همه‌ی آن‌ها دارای بخش‌هایی توافقی هستند.
در نوعی که برنامه نویس نیمه‌وقت کار می‌کند که تماما توافقی و درصدی است.
در استاندارد ترین فرم آن که برنامه‌نویس به عنوان کارمند تمام وقت کار می‌کند و مشمول بیمه و سنوات هم می‌شود معمولا «در صد شرکت برای بازاریابی» وجود ندارد.
شما اگر در اینترنت جستجو کنید گونه‌های مختلفی از این قرارداد‌ها را می‌یابید.
من تلاش می‌کنم چند نمونه از این گونه قراردادها را اینجا بارگذاری کنم.
از سوی دیگر هم وزارت کار به‌تازگی یک نمونه تیپ جدید قرارداد معرفی کرده که قرار است فراگیر شود. این نمونه را از اینجا می‌توانید بگیرید:
http://www.irimlsa.ir/img/GharardadeKar.zip

در پایان یادآوری می‌کنم که قرارداد چیزی دوسویه است، که یک سوی آن شرکت‌ها هستند و شرکت‌ها بنابر راهبردها و دیدگاه‌های خود قراردادهای مختلفی تنظیم می‌کنند.

----------


## princoo

*

یه سایت مشاوره ای خوب در مورد مسایل حقوقی دنیای http://help.ictlaw.ir              :      IT       * 

 :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------

